# New to DCC



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm new to DCC. Dan Pierce introduced me to DCC. I knew about it and was thinking about using it when I started my layout down in my basement but I didn't want to spend that much so I went to analog. Fast forward five years and I finally took the plunge. I bought the Zimo MX1 system and the 695 Zimo decoder for my USAT SD 70 Mac through Axel and Train-Li. This decoder has the smoke control that increases through acceleration which is really cool! I'm hoping to take some video and post it on Youtube. I have a lot to learn about programming but that will come with time. 
I have one question. In the future, I would like to add decoders to my Union Pacific USAT Alco PA's and I thought it would be really cool to have a sound that comes on when you use a function key. The sound would be an announcement of the City of Los Angeles and all the major cities it would stop at and then finally end with "All aboard!" Does such a wav file exist?

Thanks!

J.R. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Zimo decoders can be programmed with sound files, in fact we did eggliners with Christmas sound (jingle bells) and the bee with flight of the bumble bee. Call Axel at train-Li and ask for info on what can be done. I gather that you only want this sound when you press a function key, and keep all the other sounds for the SD70. Presently F4 is open on your engine.


----------



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, that's right Dan, I do want the sound to come on with a function key, but I only want it with my Alco PA (or PB). The sounds for the SD 70 are fine. What other sound could I add for the F4 that would be prototypical for that engine? 

J.R.


----------



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've started playing around with my SD 70 and I increased the smoke and posted a Youtube video below:

http://www.youtube.com/user/jrocon747?feature=mhee 

J.R.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video, JR...love that sound.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool video. How did you make it smoke better? Nice functions you have used for the effects. Later RJD


----------



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

CV's 137, 138 and 139 control the heater element in the smoke unit. CV 137 when the engine is idle, CV 138 when it is running, and CV 139 when it is accelerating. To make it smoke more, you increase the number for those CV's but you want to make them in relation to each other. If CV's 138 and 139 have the same value, the amount of smoke won't increase on acceleration but be the same so you want CV 139 to have the highest value and CV 137 to have the lowest. If you have a fan driven smoke unit in your engine, you can increase the speed of the fan also but this only works on the Zimo 695 LV decoder.

I hope that answers your question.


J.R.


----------

